# Which came first, chicken or egg?



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 8, 2010)

Is sleeping in church a sin? Can a woman wear pants?  How about drums in the church? Modern contemporary music or hymns? Hey guys, this could go on and on.  All good discussion if it stays non judgemental.  Let's try and keep this forumn civil. I know we can push each others buttons, but let's try to keep from disrespecting each others beliefs. It is quite interseting to see others beliefs when they are presented as "this is how I interpate this". What do you say?


----------



## apoint (Nov 8, 2010)

The Chicken came first. Disagreements came later. I agree with you #1. How you like my dog?


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 8, 2010)

While driving home from the hospital today, where a family had just learned that their son and Dad has cancer, I was thinking about spiritual discussions.

Wouldn't it be best for all Bible discussions to begin with the following words:  "What does the Bible says about............"?

From that point, we Christians can begin giving our, sometime shallowminded, opinions.

So, what does the Bible say about the origin or the chicken and the egg????  It don't.
Now for the shallow opinion:  Seems like the chicken would need to come first so there would be a hen to sit on the egg. Hahahahaha.


----------



## apoint (Nov 8, 2010)

Genesis Say's, God created the animals [birds]. Does not say, God created the egg. No opinion necessary. How ya like my dog?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 9, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> Is sleeping in church a sin? Can a woman wear pants?  How about drums in the church? Modern contemporary music or hymns? Hey guys, this could go on and on.  All good discussion if it stays non judgemental.  Let's try and keep this forumn civil. I know we can push each others buttons, but let's try to keep from disrespecting each others beliefs. It is quite interseting to see others beliefs when they are presented as "this is how I interpate this". What do you say?



1. yes
2. yes
3. yes
4. both


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 16, 2010)

"Which came first, chicken or egg?"

The chicken...because that was the first out of both of them in your question


----------



## Bowfisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Daddy always said the rooster came first!!


----------



## TTom (Nov 16, 2010)

egg came first, fish were created before fowl and fish have eggs, 

BTW that works if you use theology or science, both say fish came first.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 16, 2010)

TTom said:


> BTW that works if you use theology or science, both say fish came first.



Those two aren't the same


----------



## TTom (Nov 16, 2010)

Was only pointing out that science and theology in this case agree that fish came first. Now the argument starts when you ask how long between fish and fowl?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 16, 2010)

TTom said:


> Was only pointing out that science and theology in this case agree that fish came first. Now the argument starts when you ask how long between fish and fowl?



Well....seeing as they were both created on the 5th day, no more than 12 hours....unless maybe one was created on the eastern side of the date line and the other on the western side....could be max of 24 hours.


----------



## TTom (Nov 16, 2010)

You literalist you.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 16, 2010)

it was the egg, but the egg was chicken.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 16, 2010)

Was The Chicken Jewish or christian ? is my question.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

TTom said:


> You literalist you.



Why would it mean anything else than a day?

Oh...and don't give me the "a day to God could be 100 million years to the rest of us" excuse.  HF and I have already dealt with that one.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Was The Chicken Jewish or christian ? is my question.



It was an athiest who believed it evolved from a frog.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 17, 2010)

Everybody knows we evolved from protozoa and struggled to be what we are today, right?  

Evolution is amazing to me.  To theorize that complex organisms came from single-celled.  I believe it would take more faith to believe that bologna!

I use to work in construction.  I had to watch my step on roofs and ridges, yet I never developed suction cups on my feet and hands.  I had to climb ladders all the time and strain to reach things, yet I never sprouted wings or longer arms.  I was cold most of the time, yet I never grew a winter coat.  Evolution claims attributes were developed out of necessity.  Well, I needed those things.  Where's the proof?

Oh yeah, I forgot.  It takes millions of years to evolve, so we don't see the subtle changes.  Right..........

I know its kinda off subject, just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 17, 2010)

as a christian i believe in the big bang theory......................GOD SAID IT, AND BANG IT HAPPENED.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

FireHunter174 said:


> Everybody knows we evolved from protozoa and struggled to be what we are today, right?
> 
> Evolution is amazing to me.  To theorize that complex organisms came from single-celled.  I believe it would take more faith to believe that bologna!
> 
> ...




exactly but they say we evolved from monkeys and why arent some monkeys still evolving why dosent one have a baby and pop out a human or somthin?


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> It was an athiest who believed it evolved from a frog.



Where is your Faith ? Chickens Evolved from a cat fish , don't you know that ? LOL


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Where is your Faith ? Chickens Evolved from a cat fish , don't you know that ? LOL



oh ya my b i had the chicken and the duck mixed up.


----------

